# Sandringham C & CC - w/c 15th February



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi. Is anybody out there going to be on the Sandringham C & CC site next week (half term week). We will be down from the Tuesday afternoon (Mrs jimmyd0g can't get away on the Monday ) until the Saturday morning. We would love to say hello (look out for an Elddis with it's own growling & four-legged  security alarm). 

Regards.

jimmy


----------



## Gavel (Jan 22, 2009)

*Sandringham C&CC*

Make sure you don't get placed near the Septic tank, the stench pipe is in the forest nearby. Don't forget to visit North Creake Abbey and Baconsthorpe Castle [Holt] both free. Gavel. North Norfolk resident


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I would have said yes as we are free this week, but the bug that is affecting dogs has put me off visiting Sandringham and also Clumber Park in Notts.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-72121-0.html


----------

